# Check your EDC



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

A little off topic tonight. I was taking my holster off today, as I do everyday (I don't take my gun out of my holster but once a week). Well today I did my weekly check for lent or debris in the barrel and normal functions check. I didn't notice it at first but my sight is sitting out in no man's land. So just a friendly reminder if you carry check your gear.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder that even though you might have carried it for years things can and will go awry. Pulling it out in an emergency you'd probably never notice it and even though I never use a rear sight until at the range,shooting at distances that would get you in trouble with the law,


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I take my weapon apart and put the barrel in my pocket if I have to go into a place that doesn't allow firearms, I don't like leaving a firearm in my vehicle. I check it often for lent and other debris, one time I had a cigarette but in the barrel...????. the sights have never moved, it takes a brass rod and a sledgehammer to move them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't leave a firearm in the car either. But if it's a private business I just make sure
It's totally concealed. If I go to a bank or gooberment bldg. I take someone with me. I haven't been in a bank for a few years now.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeah I've pushed a ton of sights, and Glocks are by far the easiest to move. So in not super surprised but just hasn't seen that yet. I'm not saying I carry regardless of signs, but I'll say I don't take my holster off till I'm at home. If I'm doing my part no one is any wiser anyways.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The Wells Fargo bank I go to doesn't mind if I carry... I don't conceal it either. I have noticed lately that when I go into the local quick trip in Apache Junction, the AJ police turn around and leave without getting their free soda... this has happened more than once. I don't know why ????...


----------

